# Approaching Hurricane



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say good luck to any members along the east coast. They're currently predicting Hurricane Sandy making landfall in New Jersey and combining forces with other storms to create a monster Noreaster, with winds over 50mph and up to 8 inches of rain for me just outside of Philadelphia. I am dreading the next few days for Elroy, with no outdoor time. I'm going to try to get out as much as possible this weekend before it gets really bad. And I'll be stocking up on bones and kongs to try to keep him busy during the deluge. Keep your families safe (2 and 4 legged) I'll be hoping for the best...

Doug


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck. Living in hurricane country is always a tough one when they role through. 50 MPH isn't too bad. Kauzy and I just finished up dealing with Hurricane Isaac (90 MPH winds) last month here in New Orleans. We were without power, water or gas for 7days and it was 98 degrees the whole time. You know its bad when I tried to give him a treat and he just sat there,to tired and hot to even attempt to eat it. I took him out for a 5 mile run during one of the storm days when we were getting 60 MPH winds and a lot of rain and he actually really enjoyed himself. As long as it isn't too dangerous and if you're willing to get wet, you should take him out, just another story for the journal, "remember that time we went running in a hurricane!...."

I would recommend throwing as many bottles or tupperwares of water in your freezer as possible to freeze them up so your frozen food will stay frozen longer in case power goes down. We lost our frozen foods on day 4. Thank god I had a generator to keep the deep freezer going or I would have lost a year"s supply of meat


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Stay safe to everyone!! Hope it will blow over with no problems!

As far as Elroy being cooped up...try a rope toy! I have found that I didn't need to go outside at all with Cole if I just played fetch and chase and tug of war with Cole in the living room and halls. Just needed to move a chair lol... panting and drinking water!! Oh he was tired too! Haha

Good luck and let us know how it is going...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Being just on the other side of the blue ridge mountains we are supposed to get dumped on too! Starting Sunday so at least we can get a really good workout in tomorrow. But now that Dozer is calmed down in his old age ( of 2) I really only have Penny to entertain. Good thing she seems to actually like the rain! Or at least she ignores it. 

Good luck all!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

DougAndKate said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to any members along the east coast. They're currently predicting Hurricane Sandy making landfall in New Jersey and combining forces with other storms to create a monster Noreaster, with winds over 50mph and up to 8 inches of rain for me just outside of Philadelphia. I am dreading the next few days for Elroy, with no outdoor time. I'm going to try to get out as much as possible this weekend before it gets really bad. And I'll be stocking up on bones and kongs to try to keep him busy during the deluge. Keep your families safe (2 and 4 legged) I'll be hoping for the best...
> 
> Doug


thanks bud we too are in the eye of this thing and live right near the beach. battening down the hatches and getting the generators ready. the worst part is my pregnant wife's due date is Nov1. so you know ill be firing up the diesel to go to the hospital in the middle of this **** hurricane, Murphy's law wouldn't want it anyother way. wish us luck please. and good luck to all who are in harms way.

Joe


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

dmak said:


> We were without power, water or gas for 7days and it was 98 degrees the whole time.


my niece lives in New Orleans, they left just before the storm for a hotel a state or two over and returned for the no power. I pray that is not us! i have two generators, but still that is no fun especially in the norleans heat.

Joe


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sending everyone good luck, good thoughts, and safe weekend (and Monday and Tuesday...)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow Doug, that's so thoughtful of you! Thank you!

Thanks for the tips, dmak!

Jcbuch, hope your little one waits it out until November 1!!! 

Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lol, I thought talking about the weather was the preserve of us Brits ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stay safe! Hopefully all the forewarning and preps will get the power back on quickly!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, stay safe everyone! Let's hope the hype is bigger than the storm. Last year when Irene rolled through, this is what Sophie did...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

How is everyone on the East Coast doing? I hope all of you and your Vizzies are staying safe. Some of the towns seem to have lots of damage, especially in NC and NJ. Fingers crossed the storm rolls out soon. It wasn't too bad in my area in MA, and this time we didn't lose power....but the storm is not over yet! 

We've been sitting in our basement all day and watching news... the whole gang!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you all on the East coast. 

Stay safe everyone, from your friends on the West coast!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks all, we are about 15 miles South of Boston and we fared pretty well. It's a coastal town but there are not a lot of water-front homes, which is a good thing. We did have part of a falling tree cause a power line to go down and land right on our car in the driveway (also causing us to lose power) but it was fixed and the power was back one within an hour or 2.

The dogs had a rough day. Luna was bored out of her mind and Flynn was uneasy. Tail between his legs and skittish. must have been the barometric pressure. Ironically, he kept wanting to go outside. He was more comfortable there.

Looks like our friends in NYC, NJ got it pretty bad! Hope you all are safe.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope all is good over there on the other side of the ocean! 
Just sat watching the news and it looks pretty bad. 

Wish you all luck and good health!!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. Luckily our family is safe and the house sustained minimal damage. The amount of trees down in our area is just unbelievable. We lost power and cell service on Monday evening around 8PM, and it's still not back on (it's Thursday at 11AM). We've done pretty well at home with candles and ice, but it got down into the 30's last night, and even though we had the baby wrapped up and cuddled all night, I just booked a hotel room for the next few days. 

Elroy did really well throughout the storm. I built him a shelter to go potty under that lasted for the most part, until it got really nasty. He got a little bouncy yesterday so I took him out on a hike to get some energy out. We dropped him off at the trainers this morning for daycare and probably to stay for a couple of days until everything gets back to normal.

I hope everyone is safe and made out ok. The New Jersey shore towns are devastated.

Doug


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your family is safe and sound!


----------

